# errors on booting

## jaylm3

Good evening;

I am not very familiar with Linux but i did manage to configure 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 and get my system to start.

However watching the messages on boot and then looking at the log (dmesg?) i see possible problems that I do not seem to be able to track down.

They are:

1.) udevd[13417] udevd missing sysfs feature please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

2.) Some local filesystem failed to mount

3.) NVIDIA:  module license "NVIDIA" taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint.

The system is an I7 930 on a Gigabyte GA-x58A-UD3R motherboard with 6 GBs triple channel memory and a 1 Tb WD Sata 3 HD.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

jay

----------

## erik258

Welcome to linux, and to gentoo.  Good choice.  

1) as it says, turn off CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED and this should go away.  Chances are udev is working fine, and it's just cosmetic. 

2) compare the output of the mount command with /etc/fstab.  you should be able to see a discrepancy between what is mounted and what is supposed to be mounted.  If not, post both up here and we'll take a look.

3) This is fine, nvidia doesn't release open source drivers, and so their drive 'taints' the kernel because the kernel developers can't be sure it's safe.  Apparently, since they don't have the source to that modules, they also can't debug locking.  But this is to be expected and not a problem.  If it really bugs you, you can use the open 'nv' X driver instead, but don't expect it to perform as well.

----------

## idella4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.) Some local filesystem failed to mount 
> 
> 

 

Do as jaylm3 says

This is fairly harmless.  It can happen when there is something discrepant between your fstab settings and other bootup processes

The main sources are having the wrong folder quoted in fstab for a device, having the wrong file system type quoted.

It may occur if you have something not quite right in the kernel config file system settings for the file system it's attempting to mount.

There are others

enter  mount by itself and observe, repost

----------

